# Origin Altersverifizierung Österreich!



## TerrorMango (12. September 2013)

*Origin Altersverifizierung Österreich!*

Liebe PCGH Community,

da ich gerne Battlefield 4 auf Origin kaufen würde, frage ich mich nun, wie das mit der Altersverifizierung in Österreich läuft?
In Ö muss man ja keinen Personalausweis haben und Reisepass nimmt Origin leider nicht.
Kann ich nun keine ab 18 Spiele auf Origin kaufen oder kann man ab 23:00 Uhr ohne Altersnachweis kaufen?
Und wie läuft das mit dem downloaden und starten der Spiele? Auch nur ab 23:00 Uhr oder ganz normal wie bei Steam. 

Ich frage mich sowieso, warum es diese Verifikation in Österreich gibt, einfach aus dem Grund das USK nichts zählt und PEGI nicht gesetzlich geregelt ist, sondern es sich dabei nur um eine "Information" handelt.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## jamie (12. September 2013)

*AW: Origin Altersverifizierung Österreich!*

Wenn du die Spiele erst einmal gekauft hast, müsstest du sie durchgehend runterladen könne, denn beim kauf wurde dein Alter ja bereits 'erwiesen'.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (12. September 2013)

*AW: Origin Altersverifizierung Österreich!*

Kauf doch einfach hier -> Battlefield 4 + China Rising DLC kaufen - MMOGA
Dort kriegst du BF4 + DLC Für 47€.
Dort musste ich bisher nie eine Verifizierung machen.


----------



## TerrorMango (12. September 2013)

*AW: Origin Altersverifizierung Österreich!*

Ok, danke, ich werde BF4 dann woanders kaufen.


----------



## Woiferl94 (12. September 2013)

*AW: Origin Altersverifizierung Österreich!*

Oder bei Origin zwischen 23:00 und 6:00 Uhr kaufen, da braucht man auch keine Verifizierung machen


----------



## Combi (12. September 2013)

*AW: Origin Altersverifizierung Österreich!*

also bei mmoga kaufe ich sehr viel.
games die ich nebenbei mal zocke..bf3,bo,bo2 alle mit premium oder season pass.
ist richtig günstig da.
und zb bf4 über mmoga....du kaufst dort den original-origin-key.
den aktivierst deu in origin und alles ist palletti.

und diamanten für gw2 gibts dort auch günstiger als ingame


----------



## TerrorMango (12. September 2013)

*AW: Origin Altersverifizierung Österreich!*



Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Oder bei Origin zwischen 23:00 und 6:00 Uhr kaufen, da braucht man auch keine Verifizierung machen


 
Genau die Antwort die ich brauchte, danke 

Leute, ich brauch hier keine key-shops Werbung danke! 
Schon gar nicht, bei Shops die sich nicht an AGBs halten und WOW und GW 2 Gold verkaufen. Gehören angeklagt und zugesperrt, fertig.


//Tread closed//


----------

